# Welcoming this 'stage' of life fully



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I had dinner with some friends I had not seen in over 20 yrs. last night. It was wonderful to catch up with them and I know we will stay in touch. The one woman live in my subdivision! lol The other woman wandered into my store last week. Thankfully we were still able to recognize each other. lol

So we're all the same age and I notice the one friend reaches into her purse and puts on a pair of glasses while looking at the menu. The other friend is starting to do a bit of the arm reach thing, you know, looking for the better light as I call it. lol So the first friend says, "hey, you should try my reading glasses". I guess her optometrist told her at this point, all she needed was reading glasses and to look for 1.0 ones. So I tried them on and pulled out my Tylenol bottle from my purse and darned if I couldn't read that bottle with ease! So today I was on a mission. I went searching for reading glasses, 1.0 strength. And heck while I'm doing it I decided to buy two. One for the store and one for home. And I even picked up a couple of nice gold chains so they could hang around my neck. Actually, the glasses and chain are kind of classy looking if I do say so myself. So yep....I'm embracing this new stage of life with open arms. Except for those pesky eyebrow hairs. :angry: Those I'm not welcoming...at all! :hysteric:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

As Bing Crosby said, I'm doing the trombone thing, myself! I'm up to 1.75 Crystal, and I have a pair at my office, home office, every purse - you get the picture. :new_shocked: 

Welcome to my world, lol!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am up to +2 now  it is really irritating that now for small writing I actually can't read it no matter how I try. Quite inconvenient. :smpullhair:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Ah, yes, Crystal, welcome! I actually have "monovision" contacts that serve the purpose most of the time but still have about 4 pairs of 1.0 "cheaters" laying around for those times when I need a little "help." I started with one pair but kept losing them and buying another pair, then all of a sudden I found them all!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LMFAO, Crystal ~ :smrofl: 

I'm now at 2.75. I bought several pairs, when working from home. Oh yes, one for upstairs, downstairs, Jeep, garage, and patio.

And yep, they all ended up in the same spot, as I would walk off with them on, then have to hunt down where the five pair were. 
What sucked was, I couldn't find them, because I didn't have my glasses on ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I told LBB, "Geeze, I don't know how you put up with it" ~ :smrofl:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm up to a +2... and I have numerous pairs.... and I lose them all. It's funny, at school I never remember
where I put them down and it's like a routine for my class to figure out where they are... lol. I tried the chains
around my neck and also the new "necklaces" they have with the round link for your glasses, but I gave
up because I always end up just putting them down somewhere anyway.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I was just thinking ...did she get the chains too? and then you said it...LOL. 

During my last eye exam the Dr. said we'll see about bifocals next time... :w00t: I was not ready to hear that...and didn't understand why, where did that come from?? But lately labels do seem harder to read all the time..  

And once I was looking all over for my glasses and I had them in my hand....is that age or just me?? :wacko1:

oh yeah, I gave Dad a big magnifying glass at Christmas (practical really but sort of for a joke too) . I told him I almost got one for Mom too so they could see each other.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 10 2010, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871962


> LMFAO, Crystal ~ :smrofl:
> 
> I'm now at 2.75. I bought several pairs, when working from home. Oh yes, one for upstairs, downstairs, Jeep, garage, and patio.
> 
> ...


I'm a 2.5 so I commiserate! Sometimes I have to have someone find my glasses so I can find my other glasses. LMBO!!!
I don't mind it so much until I forget to take them with me to a restaurant and can't see the menu. I think they should offer
readers with the wine. LOL! 

I've tried keeping a pair in every room and my handbag, but yep, they all wind up in one room when you need them most.
I think they grow legs. :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Jan 10 2010, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871965


> I was just thinking ...did she get the chains too? and then you said it...LOL.
> 
> During my last eye exam the Dr. said we'll see about bifocals next time... :w00t: I was not ready to hear that...and didn't understand why, where did that come from?? But lately labels do seem harder to read all the time..
> 
> ...


Bifocals? Small potatoes to me. :bysmilie: I've been wearing progressives for years. I can't see near OR far! :blink: At one point I would have had to have the arms of a gorilla in order to hold the menu far enough away. The only good thing is I never lose my glasses...because they're on my face all the time :new_shocked: I'd love to wake up one morning and see without feeling around for my glasses. I even shower in them until I get to my hair. But with my eye problems lately I'm happy to see what I can. Going to the opthamologist tomorrow morning for full exam following up the floaters. 
Crystal at least you've got lots of company. :blush:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

you ladies made me laugh so hard over these posts. I have been unable to see anything since 5th grade and was recently told by my eye doc that I needed to "seriously consider laser surgery so that you am not wearing glasses like coke bottles when you are older". What is it with eyes and age????

Crystal - I relayed your eyebrow hair story to my friend and her mom while I was visiting them and her mom laughed and said she remembered the day she found a very long hair on her chin - must have been there for weeks she said and no one said a word to her. So she said to tell you at least yours was on your eyebrow - and not your chin


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 10 2010, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872000


> you ladies made me laugh so hard over these posts. I have been unable to see anything since 5th grade and was recently told by my eye doc that I needed to "seriously consider laser surgery so that you am not wearing glasses like coke bottles when you are older". What is it with eyes and age????
> 
> Crystal - I relayed your eyebrow hair story to my friend and her mom while I was visiting them and her mom laughed and said she remembered the day she found a very long hair on her chin - must have been there for weeks she said and no one said a word to her. So she said to tell you at least yours was on your eyebrow - and not your chin [/B]


Same here! I've been wearing glasses since fourth grade... and it's about time for a stronger lens prescription. :duh oh:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 10 2010, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871967


> I don't mind it so much until I forget to take them with me to a restaurant and can't see the menu. I think they should offer
> readers with the wine. LOL![/B]


I agree I can never find them when I need them. It is exasperating! But.... what is funny is that I was in a restaurant in either the UK or Vancouver recently (yes my memory is going too) and a waiter saw me struggling slightly and the next thing I knew there were some readers right beside me. I was pretty surprised and said, wow! are these yours? or do you always do this. He pointed behind him to a serving table where there were several pair in all shapes and sizes Lol. Now that's service.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I am pleased to say that I am DOWN to 2.75 reading glasses. I have worn glasses, big thick glasses all my life. Back in April, I had cataract surgery in both eyes. Now, I only have to wear reading glasses! YEAH!!!!!!! Oh, and my first set of bifocals was when I was 31. I cried over that! My last pair of glasses were trifocals.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I've worn glasses since I was 4 years old. Contacts also. I have a moderate astigmatism and am farsighted. Not sure about needing bi-focals as I can see well with my glasses as is. Problem is I don't wear my glasses NEARLY as much as I should. And these days my eyeballs are too tired and dry for contacts. 

My 7 yr old daugther has almost the identical prescription to me.

I was looking at DH last night and his one, long eyebrow hair was back. I told him to go take care of it :biggrin:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jan 11 2010, 07:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872100


> I've worn glasses since I was 4 years old. Contacts also. I have a moderate astigmatism and am farsighted. Not sure about needing bi-focals as I can see well with my glasses as is. Problem is I don't wear my glasses NEARLY as much as I should. And these days my eyeballs are too tired and dry for contacts.
> 
> My 7 yr old daugther has almost the identical prescription to me.
> 
> I was looking at DH last night and his one, long eyebrow hair was back. I told him to go take care of it :biggrin:[/B]



I can beat you all! I've been wearing glasses since I was SEVEN MONTHS OLD! I like when my mom tells the story about it. She went to a very nice opthamologist who said, "Now, a lot of mommas think their babies are cross-eyed and they're not, but we'll take a look just in case." Then she turns me around to look at him and he says....."oh. Well..." Even my formal baby portrait has me wearing big UGLY brown glasses. One time I got mad at my mom and asked her why she didn't at least get me CUTE glasses. She said, "How many different kinds of glasses do you think they had for babies??" She said I got LOTS of attention because of them.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmmm....and here I was thinking I was being so smart in purchasing 2 of them right from the start. I had no idea I'd need so many! B) So now that I have experienced the 'miracle' of reading glasses lol, didn't even know they had different strengths until Saturday night, I need some input from those who have been using reading glasses for awhile. I've worn glasses since the 1st grade. I got contacts when I was in the 4th grade to help prevent my eyes from progressively getting worse at such an accelerated rate. Which is why I can't go with soft contacts. I've never been able to see as well with my glasses as I do with my contacts. So last night I was ready to take my contacts out and wanted to read in bed. Hmmmm....can't very well put reading glasses over regular glasses. And I really don't want to hold one of those magnifying glass things over the book. Would going to a higher strength in the reading glasses work? Just when I thought I had things figured out and it would be smooooth sailing for awhile.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 11 2010, 09:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872138


> Hmmm....and here I was thinking I was being so smart in purchasing 2 of them right from the start. I had no idea I'd need so many! B) So now that I have experienced the 'miracle' of reading glasses lol, didn't even know they had different strengths until Saturday night, I need some input from those who have been using reading glasses for awhile. I've worn glasses since the 1st grade. I got contacts when I was in the 4th grade to help prevent my eyes from progressively getting worse at such an accelerated rate. Which is why I can't go with soft contacts. I've never been able to see as well with my glasses as I do with my contacts. So last night I was ready to take my contacts out and wanted to read in bed. Hmmmm....can't very well put reading glasses over regular glasses. And I really don't want to hold one of those magnifying glass things over the book. Would going to a higher strength in the reading glasses work? Just when I thought I had things figured out and it would be smooooth sailing for awhile. [/B]



LOL Crystal, it's always something, right? Guess you're going to have to resort to going to your eye doctor and get progressives.
Those are glasses that have both your regualr eye glass prescription and your reader strength in the lower part of the lens.
Oh yes, growing older is so interesting!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 11 2010, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872144


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 11 2010, 09:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872138





> Hmmm....and here I was thinking I was being so smart in purchasing 2 of them right from the start. I had no idea I'd need so many! B) So now that I have experienced the 'miracle' of reading glasses lol, didn't even know they had different strengths until Saturday night, I need some input from those who have been using reading glasses for awhile. I've worn glasses since the 1st grade. I got contacts when I was in the 4th grade to help prevent my eyes from progressively getting worse at such an accelerated rate. Which is why I can't go with soft contacts. I've never been able to see as well with my glasses as I do with my contacts. So last night I was ready to take my contacts out and wanted to read in bed. Hmmmm....can't very well put reading glasses over regular glasses. And I really don't want to hold one of those magnifying glass things over the book. Would going to a higher strength in the reading glasses work? Just when I thought I had things figured out and it would be smooooth sailing for awhile. [/B]



LOL Crystal, it's always something, right? Guess you're going to have to resort to going to your eye doctor and get progressives.
Those are glasses that have both your regualr eye glass prescription and your reader strength in the lower part of the lens.
Oh yes, growing older is so interesting!
[/B][/QUOTE]

*GASP!* Are talking about _BIFOCALS_? Arghhhh! Maybe I'm not embracing this stage of life as much as I thought. :smpullhair:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You can also get progressive (multifocal) contact lenses. As for getting older.........who's getting older? :wavetowel2: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I have had glasses all my life. I wear contacts mostly. But you get some really trendy reading glasses. I say - Rock on.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Getting old isn't for sissies! Wild hairs ,flatulence and bad eyesight....

I noticed,after 40, my arms getting shorter too (why didn't they tell me about this?),when I need to read,just can't stretch them far enough to see clearly,so bifocals it is.... I use Optx stick on lenses...don't laugh too hard (at our age we also pee if we laugh or cough)... They're a rubber half lense that sticks on the bottom of your eyeglass lense,just wet and stick on.

Pilots use them in their view limiting goggles for training and flight sunglasses. I found them at a pilot shop,works great. My eyes aren't done changing so can't see spending money on bifocals that won't be strong enough,in 6 months,which is what happened to me. So I use these until they're done changing...

I make hand made eyeglasses so I'm constantly changing frames so I can put these stick ons,on my lenses. Used to get them at Walmart but now you have to get them at pilot shops,or on Ebay. Ebay is cheaper... Optx has a website too,in case anyone wants to try them.

http://www.stickonlenses.net/servlet/StoreFront

I also have 3.0 magnification cheaters all over the house,a dozen or so, some in the sewing room,computer room,kitchen and family room and in my studio.
Sucks gettign old...aint cheap either!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Heck,I have worn progressive bifocals for years and I'm to the point I have to take glasses off to read small print :w00t: Opthamologist says that's normal at my age. Guess they can't be corrected more. Whatever!!This age thing ain't pretty!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You don't need bifocals ...you need _The Owl_ :new_shocked: 

http://www.theowllight.com/


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jan 11 2010, 08:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872152


> You can also get progressive (multifocal) contact lenses. As for getting older.........who's getting older? :wavetowel2: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


During a recent visit to the ""eye" man (3 weeks ago) we discussed the progressives you mentioned. It seems as if there's a trade off with them. If the person has a high power Rx the visual acuity will not be crisp as with the single vision lenses. Since my Rx really strong they weren't for me. I need to see whats printed on road signs before I'm on top of them otherwise I'll get run over here in Vegas! And yes I too wear the readers because my lenses are so strong I cannot see close up clearly. However, without the lenses I could count the hairs on a flea!  

Pam - I'm "test driving" a new type of lens. They have microscopic holes in them so the eye can "breathe". They are made of silicone - slippery little buggers! They can be worn ALL the time, but I take mine out at night.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jan 11 2010, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872286


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jan 11 2010, 08:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872152





> You can also get progressive (multifocal) contact lenses. As for getting older.........who's getting older? :wavetowel2: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


During a recent visit to the ""eye" man (3 weeks ago) we discussed the progressives you mentioned. It seems as if there's a trade off with them. If the person has a high power Rx the visual acuity will not be crisp as with the single vision lenses. Since my Rx really strong they weren't for me. I need to see whats printed on road signs before I'm on top of them otherwise I'll get run over here in Vegas! And yes I too wear the readers because my lenses are so strong I cannot see close up clearly. However, without the lenses I could count the hairs on a flea!  

Pam - I'm "test driving" a new type of lens. They have microscopic holes in them so the eye can "breathe". They are made of silicone - slippery little buggers! They can be worn ALL the time, but I take mine out at night.
[/B][/QUOTE]
That's funny about the progressives. I've got 20/750 (instead of 20/20) vision in each eye which means I can only clearly see things about 5" from my eyes without my glasses :blink: and I rarely meet anyone with worse vision than me and I've been wearing progressives for the past dozen years or so. You have to adjust to them in the beginning but I drive, ski, read, knit, work etc with them and they're great for everything from far to near. And they don't look like coke bottles


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 11 2010, 09:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872148


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 11 2010, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872144





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 11 2010, 09:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872138





> Hmmm....and here I was thinking I was being so smart in purchasing 2 of them right from the start. I had no idea I'd need so many! B) So now that I have experienced the 'miracle' of reading glasses lol, didn't even know they had different strengths until Saturday night, I need some input from those who have been using reading glasses for awhile. I've worn glasses since the 1st grade. I got contacts when I was in the 4th grade to help prevent my eyes from progressively getting worse at such an accelerated rate. Which is why I can't go with soft contacts. I've never been able to see as well with my glasses as I do with my contacts. So last night I was ready to take my contacts out and wanted to read in bed. Hmmmm....can't very well put reading glasses over regular glasses. And I really don't want to hold one of those magnifying glass things over the book. Would going to a higher strength in the reading glasses work? Just when I thought I had things figured out and it would be smooooth sailing for awhile. [/B]



LOL Crystal, it's always something, right? Guess you're going to have to resort to going to your eye doctor and get progressives.
Those are glasses that have both your regualr eye glass prescription and your reader strength in the lower part of the lens.
Oh yes, growing older is so interesting!
[/B][/QUOTE]

*GASP!* Are talking about _BIFOCALS_? Arghhhh! Maybe I'm not embracing this stage of life as much as I thought. :smpullhair:
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL! My vet - oops - I mean opthamologist said that if it works to just pull the glasses down towards the end of my nose (away from my eyes) while reading to just do that since I only wear glasses after I've taken my contacts out at night. And you know what - it works, and it's a lot less expensive than the dreaded bifocals.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

> [quote name='Starsmom' post='872286' date='Jan 11 2010, 0


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 11 2010, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872387


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jan 11 2010, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872286





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jan 11 2010, 08:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872152





> You can also get progressive (multifocal) contact lenses. As for getting older.........who's getting older? :wavetowel2: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


During a recent visit to the ""eye" man (3 weeks ago) we discussed the progressives you mentioned. It seems as if there's a trade off with them. If the person has a high power Rx the visual acuity will not be crisp as with the single vision lenses. Since my Rx really strong they weren't for me. I need to see whats printed on road signs before I'm on top of them otherwise I'll get run over here in Vegas! And yes I too wear the readers because my lenses are so strong I cannot see close up clearly. However, without the lenses I could count the hairs on a flea!  

Pam - I'm "test driving" a new type of lens. They have microscopic holes in them so the eye can "breathe". They are made of silicone - slippery little buggers! They can be worn ALL the time, but I take mine out at night.
[/B][/QUOTE]
That's funny about the progressives. I've got 20/750 (instead of 20/20) vision in each eye which means I can only clearly see things about 5" from my eyes without my glasses :blink: and I rarely meet anyone with worse vision than me and I've been wearing progressives for the past dozen years or so. You have to adjust to them in the beginning but I drive, ski, read, knit, work etc with them and they're great for everything from far to near. And they don't look like coke bottles  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sue, that was progressive contact lenses that loose their acuity for the stronger Rx. I too have the progressive lenses in my glasses and they are great, but I only wear them at night when I take out my lenses. They are polycarbonate and still are pretty thick - my SO calls me Magoo! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

